# which direction to install diaphragm on carburetor?



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Hi People,

Im restoring a tecumseh diaphragm carb (for my craftman edger), and forgot which direction I removed the diaphragm. It has a wide circular plate say, as big as a quarter, on one side and the other just the end of the rivet is visible with only a smidgen of metal to hold onto. Does the "quarter" size plate go up or facing the ground?

Tanks!


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Here are parts 1 and 2 of a rebuild on the diaphragm carb.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-dEsc74Lsw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3JW_T33fPzk


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks. You guys are too much! Tomorrow, its "put the carb together" time........


----------

